# lil blue hemis



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

what do yall think. both are titled in pull. awesome attitudes. blu has the conformation down. i think that hemi was shortchanged him being a little more bulky, but is still square. both look good and act right.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

looks like a ofk dog...


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

No, they are both Falin dogs which is where OFK got his. lol So, I guess similar.

I think this will be a great breeding, lots of good little pulling dogs in that litter I bet!

Stephanie


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

no unfortunatly i cant afford an ofk dog. so i have to stick with falin. but it works ha ha ha.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

:stick: LMAO!!! That was funny.

It wouldnt matter anyway, IM selective in who I place my dogs with.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! Now THAT was funny!:rofl: 

Stephanie


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

its a good thang that you are sooooooooooo selective. you never know what ppl will do with them. ha i knew a guy once give away a prize winning female. the idiot that got her champ her. so you truly never know


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

WOW! That guy must have some yard if he could do that!! Would love to have that calibur of yard!

or could it be that guy had enough good dogs on his yard produced by someone else that he didnt need anymore and was more interested in producing dogs of his own and working those?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks like bat-dog to me, Look at those ears!


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

if any one is interested in one of these pups let me know. ought to be great working dogs. e-mail me at [email protected] or if you have a question about the dogs.


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

lil blu is getting huge. its funny even when she is that big she can still jump to the top of her 6 foot pen. started taking deposits so if your looking for some chmpion breed dogs look me up.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

If only I had more room!


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

I would love one, but i'm too noob as to how to train for shows that it'd be a waste for me to have one. I would like to start getting more serious than just having a dog as just a pet though, but i'd like to adopt to =[ life and its many hard decisions. Maybe i'll just adopt a dog and register it into ukc.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Crap,, here we go again...all these pups and I can't have one right now...hold on let me cry..boohoo!!!

I would love to have a good weight pull dog!!!


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

well they finally got here. 3 girls and 3 boys. hemi done good. for a second there i was beginning to think i was one of them false pregs. it was a longggggggggg night. 5 blues and one black.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Congratulations! You have to post up some pics when you can.

Can't wait to come by and see em.

Stephanie


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

COngrats bro, I heard it was rough!!


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Heck yeah! I guess she was finished when you called! I've seen them have 1 or 2 more SEVERAL hours later! Hope momma and babies are doing well! Now all you need are some "Puppies Available" magnetics! Congrats! Will defiently make some pullers!


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

dennispits said:


> its a good thang that you are sooooooooooo selective. you never know what ppl will do with them. ha i knew a guy once give away a prize winning female. the idiot that got her champ her. so you truly never know


I know a guy that gave a champion dog to a guy that gave her away!!! :hammer:


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

We want pics Dennis!!


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes, it was a very long night - started at 12:38am on Tuesday and finally was over at 11:50am on Tuesday but she did very well for her first time 

Sorry, no pics until they are older (possibly will do a few at 2 weeks) -- just personal preference.

Sarah


----------



## honeypitty (Jul 8, 2008)

dennispits said:


> Yes, it was a very long night - started at 12:38am on Tuesday and finally was over at 11:50am on Tuesday but she did very well for her first time
> 
> Sorry, no pics until they are older (possibly will do a few at 2 weeks) -- just personal preference.
> 
> Sarah


 dont u know the first day pics are the best ones lol

great looking dogs btw


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!!! Can't wait to see these little boogers grow I been eye balling Blu for some time now and Hemi is one heck of a dog so can't wait to see how these pups turn out. Nice breeding you two :thumbsup:


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Im excited too!! (have second pick female) I can't wait to see some pics! I believe these pups will be awesome pullers.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Ever considered sending one to Texas??? Very serious...


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

well since how im a bred and raised texan i guess i would.


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

having pups is truly not as easy as i thought. ha ha ha ha but worth it. there is one male that just pushes everyone out of the way. he is the bully of the litter


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

man, i should have reserved a male. I could have got that bully of the litter to get a little payback to my male (Deebo) who seems to run the show here :angeldevi


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

here is my number if you are serious. 865-207-3473. leave message as i am at work right now. will call you back later


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

my bad i am a bad typer 865-207-6473


----------

